# roaches



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/roaches-c-2.html?osCsid=2ce926b30c64e97d19eac462d947e61d


----------



## ckc8909 (Aug 8, 2013)

Try the Roach Killer Guide. Has lots of different products and methods to kill roaches and keep them out.


----------



## ckc8909 (Aug 8, 2013)

Whoops, sorry forgot the link to the Roach Killer Guide.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

yeah, the kits at do your pwn pest control should work pretty well, they have nice vids on how to use the products as well.

my favorite products have been advion roach, and gentrol igr


----------

